# What are these switches beside the Hazard Lights Switch for?



## gmcretz (Nov 19, 2012)

My son bought a new 2012 VW Beetle 2.5, 6 spd, sunroof, premium sound. What are the additional switches on either side of the Hazard Lights Switch for?


----------



## xJOKERx (Apr 8, 2009)

gmcretz said:


> My son bought a new 2012 VW Beetle 2.5, 6 spd, sunroof, premium sound. What are the additional switches on either side of the Hazard Lights Switch for?


It looks to be cosmetic unless you see any changes when any of them are pressed. The MKV Jetta/GLI/GTI/R32 had a similar set up in the console where you can turn ESP on/off. There are 3 blank buttons there that don't do anything other than just sit there.


----------



## jimix (Jul 21, 2003)

They are for options that you don't have on that car.


----------



## gmcretz (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks, I'll stop by the dealer to see what a loaded turbo model might have there.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

one of them would be for parking sensors.










the rest are blanks... no other functions


----------

